# Sikh Characters In Famous Movies



## ActsOfGod (Jul 15, 2014)

There are some movies which depict Sikhs as a very normal part of the landscape, nothing exaggerated, no need to make any special point or to highlight anything, just a character in the film like any other, except he happens to be a Sikh.  I love these kinds of movies, because to me it seems like they come closest to depicting how Sikhs are in real-life, integrated into the society, and responsible, contributing members of the community.

A few come to mind, are there any others?

The English Patient
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
The Darjeeling Limited
Inside Man
The Jury (British mini-series)


----------



## Sherdil (Jul 15, 2014)

The Grand Budapest Hotel. It came out this year. I haven't watched it, but it got good reviews. 















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWDQEC1Qong


----------



## aristotle (Jul 16, 2014)

Who can forget Kabir Bedi as Gobinda, the villian's aide in the 1983 Bond movie Octopussy, although, as you know, Bond movies are nothing without exaggeration.:grinningsingh:
In fact, Kabir Bedi is the only Bollywood actor to have acted in a Bond movie so far.


----------



## aristotle (Jul 16, 2014)

_Khan Noonien Singh_, the villian of Star Wars sci-fi franchise, is also a Sikh. His role was played by Benedict Cumberbatch in the 2013 movie Star Trek Into Darkness.

Khan is depicted as a North Indian from a family of Sikhs. "Khan" is a title; his parents are from Chandigarh, Punjab, India and are both eugenic scientists.


----------

